# Boxing Gym in LA



## Shinjuku Kid (Jul 15, 2014)

anyone recommend a good boxing gym in LA - best.  Don't care about location. I'll go there.  Gonna be in LA for a good while it seems.
Much appreciated; many hanks!!


----------



## elder999 (Jul 15, 2014)

Shinjuku Kid said:


> anyone recommend a good boxing gym in LA - best.  Don't care about location. I'll go there.  Gonna be in LA for a good while it seems.
> Much appreciated; many hanks!!



When I'm in LA I get at least one session in at the Wildcard Gym, in Hollywood.    (I linked their Facebook page in their name.)

Place is a $h!thole,  and parking's limited, but it's gotta good vibe, and decent workouts........


----------

